# Ryan's CAI pictorial



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello,

I've finished my CAI installation pictorial. I was wondering where I could post the 3 meg PDF so that people could link to it. If anybody wants to host it, please contact me.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Sent you a PM re hosting..............


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Well to say I am disapointed would be an understatement. I spent like 15 hours making this document and I got only 1 reply. I sent the file to one person and never heard from him again. 

I feel lame for thinking somebody would interested. That will teach me to spend hours doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe you could tell us about the benefits of a CAI. I had one on my civic and found the only difference it made was a better sound. Are there many differences after you put it in your X? It might also be that people don't know what you're talking about, maybe I'm just dumb, but I had to think for a minute before I figured out CAI stood for cold air intake.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*WAITING ANXIOUSLY*



Ryan_U said:


> Well to say I am disapointed would be an understatement. I spent like 15 hours making this document and I got only 1 reply. I sent the file to one person and never heard from him again.
> 
> I feel lame for thinking somebody would interested. That will teach me to spend hours doing this kind of stuff.


Hey Ryan:

There's a ton of interest in CAI systems in other sections of this forum - and much discussion has taken place on the pros & cons. Also, there's great debate about which of the many systems out there are best. Have a look - do a search on CAI in other than the X-T posts and you'll find plenty.

One reason for the apparent lack of interest in a CAI system for the X-Trail may be attributed to the following:

In a recent search for CAI systems on eBay I found 3,782 systems for sale.

Of these, only 372 were for Nissans.

Of these, only 16 were for the Spec V.

*THERE WAS ONLY 1 LISTING FOR THE X-TRAIL (this is the one you & I purchased from).*
It seems to me that a lot of X-T owners don't realize that a CAI system for other Nissan products (with the same engine) will fit the X-T.

Another factor that may throw folks off the CAI is the absence of a by-pass valve (in most systems) and the fear of hydro-locking.

Here's a quote from AEM:

"Application Note(s)
Due to space limitations, AEM Air Bypass Valves are not compatible with SPEC-V engines".

That being said, it should be noted that our Moderator - VALBOO ran his CAI all winter in Montreal without any problems.

While I can only speculate on other reasons for limited interest by others - *I can speak clearly about my interest......*

You wrote:

"I spent like 15 hours making this document and I got only 1 reply. I sent the file to one person and never heard from him again".

*I assume that you are not referring to me in this comment.*

I've sent you several PMs on this subject (even before you re-installed it).
I replied to your post (12 April) and offered to help you with hosting it. 
I gave you my direct email address. 
I've been checking my email every day (more than once each day) looking for your pdf file - - nothing has arrived at my inbox - - if it had, I would have replied IMMEDIATELY.
I've been checking this forum every day (some days more than once) looking for your document.

As you know, I have a new-in-box CAI (just like yours) and *have been anxiously waiting to get a hold on your pdf for some help with the install. As a matter of fact, I've felt a tad awkward about "bugging" you so much for some help.*

I'd still like to see your file and my offer to assist with hosting it to the forum still stands - - however, if your displeasure with the "lack on interest" applies to me (inappropriately) as well and you don't want to send it, then that's your choice.

Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Ryan,

Sorry for not replying earlier.

A quick search on the net for free file hosting services (including pdf files) has revealed the following free hosting service:

http://www.savefile.com/

Upload your file there direct and just copy the link to your post here when done.

Hope this helps.

I'm very much interested in the CAI Installation guide and so are many other Australian xtrailers, so it would be of great help to all.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Sorry for not replying, I thought I'd give the local boyz a chance to help you out, but seeing that this matter still hasn't been resolved, am happy to step in.
> 
> ...


Hi Jalal:

As you can see from my post (just 3 minutes before yours) at least one of the "local boyz" was willing to assist......

There IS/IS interest in this subject and Ryan's post of the pdf might even increase the interest.......I hope he sends it to "somebody" - for the benefit of all.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Roger, I can see that clearly and actually saw your offer to help Ryan in your first reply to him. That is the reason I didn't reply here and was waiting to see the file turn-up.

I have editted my post to include a free hosting service which Ryan and anybody else can use to upload this type of documents.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I would be interested in reading your write-up as well since I was considering buying a CAI.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah I am seriously considering the CAI and have been for the write-up to appear. Come on Ryan take up one of the guys offers and post it. No point all your hard work going to waste.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i installed one 
tell u the truth i dont notice anything other than sound when i shut off the car
so was it worth paying that money for the CAI or is it actually doing sumthing good performance wise???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> i installed one
> tell u the truth i dont notice anything other than sound when i shut off the car
> so was it worth paying that money for the CAI or is it actually doing sumthing good performance wise???


I think you picked the wrong CAI brand LOL 

It is a proven fact that a CAI will increase power, not by much, but it'll still be noticeable enough.

Ok, Ryan, are you gonna post your pdf or what? I think you can now see how interested we're in seeing your DIY, so the call is yours


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the host site AussieTrail. I have the instructions posted for all to see. The link is http://www.savefile.com/files/7016320. Scroll to the bottom of the page and after the publicity, there is the download button.

After installing the Cold Air Intake, I did notice savings in fuel economy. Actually, I recorded every time I filled up and I went from an average of 11.8 l/100km to 10.5 l/100km. I actually managed a record 8.8 l/100km once. With gas at 1.20$ a liter, I've let up a little on the gas peddle and I'm getting 9.97 l/100km. 

There is a little bit more torque at lower rpm's and there is more hp after 5000 rpm. The sound is actually very pleasant and it only gets wild over 5000 rpm. It gives the car a nice v6 type growl. The installation is very easy and should only take about an hour. I'd buy another one.

I hope the guide helps a little.

Ryan


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Ryan,
Just read (and saved) your CAI file. Excellent stuff mate. Just one question, you say the original air intake will bring more air down the intake. How is this still connected to the new CAI system ???
Looks very nice indeed. I think you have inspired a few more exee owners to bite the bullet and go the install.
Personally, I want to install a system that included a bypass valve to lessen the chance of hydro-lock, but the current ones (Nismo bypass) isn't getting the best reviews, so I'm still looking.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Ryan,

Excellent and very detailed DIY Instructions. A Job well done mate!

It now brings me one step closer to making my decision about this mod BUT, I'm still not clear where does the air by-pass valve goes in this set-up and I won't buy a CAI until I can make sure that I can have the by-pass fitted to the CAI. This is a MUST for me if I decide to go with a CAI.

Thank you for your efforts in putting this "How To" together and I believe Valboo will soon be making this a sticky topic in the "How To" thread we have here on this forum.

P.S. I found something which will enable all those xtrailers running with a CAI to get rid of that factory plastic intake tube, which now only serves as a holder for the bonnet rod. This is what am talking about.





My understanding is that the factory plastic intake tube is no longer connected to anything and has no use, so it'll be a good idea to create more space in your engine bay if you can get the above gadget


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Things sorted out....*



Ryan_U said:


> Thanks for the host site AussieTrail. I have the instructions posted for all to see. The link is http://www.savefile.com/files/7016320. Scroll to the bottom of the page and after the publicity, there is the download button.
> 
> After installing the Cold Air Intake, I did notice savings in fuel economy. Actually, I recorded every time I filled up and I went from an average of 11.8 l/100km to 10.5 l/100km. I actually managed a record 8.8 l/100km once. With gas at 1.20$ a liter, I've let up a little on the gas peddle and I'm getting 9.97 l/100km.
> 
> ...


Ryan and I have been in touch with each other today by email and have sorted things out.

*Ryan did send ME the file, some time ago.* Unfortunately, as happens sometimes with computers and service providers, I did not receive it.

So, I was obviously and anxiously awaiting the file while Ryan was (understandably) getting a little steamed at me for not have replied or acknowledging his efforts.

AND, what a great effort - very professional - now, even an 'ol timer like me can do the install. As I said in my email, many, many thanks Ryan.

And, thanks to Jalal for the link that enabled Ryan to make this information available to the X-T community at large.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Air Flow & ByPass Valve*



bas said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Just one question, you say the original air intake will bring more air down the intake. How is this still connected to the new CAI system ???
> 
> Personally, I want to install a system that included a bypass valve to lessen the chance of hydro-lock, but the current ones (Nismo bypass) isn't getting the best reviews, so I'm still looking.


Bas:

The "original" air intake "snorkel" is not attached to the CAI in any way. However, it does take air from the front of the vehicle and, with it's downward arm, it will direct more air toward the location of the CAI filter.

I think that's one of the reasons why Ryan (and Valboo) have left theirs in place.

The second reason for leaving it there (up until Jalal's find) was to have a place to store the bonnet prop "rod".

WRT the bypass valve - AEM (a leading manufacturer of CAI systems) has (IMHO) one of, if not the best, bypass valves on the market today. There was a very realistic test (independent) on their product and it passed with flying colors.

However, here's a quote from AEM:

"Application Note(s)
Due to space limitations, AEM Air Bypass Valves are not compatible with SPEC-V engines".

The system that they sell for the Spec-V engine is the one that would be used on the X-T.

The reason for this is that the bypass valve has to be installed before the MAF - using Ryan pics., this would be to the right of the MAF, where it angles downward. Additionally, if placed there, it would probably be too close to the intake filter to do the job correctly - - don't think there'd be enough time or distance for it to function before water had already passed the valve and it could then not close..........ergo, of no benefit.

It would physically fit there and one could give it a go. But these things are about $50 a pop and I'm not sure I'd want to guess or assume that it might work - especially when the manufacturer says it's not compatible.

The bypass valve is more of an issue if you're gonna do any off-roading. Normal driving, even in the rain and snow (in Canada) has not caused any problems.....

Cheers


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Where, oh where ??*



aussietrail said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> P.S. I found something which will enable all those xtrailers running with a CAI to get rid of that factory plastic intake tube, which now only serves as a holder for the bonnet rod. This is what am talking about.
> 
> ...


Jalal:

Leave it to you :thumbup: 

Where, pray tell, did you find this ??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Roger, I told you I was getting prepared for this CAI mod and I've been doing my homework ever since. Everything is coming into place now, except the by-pass valve. Also I don't really need this little gadget, as I have bonnet struts  But you guys do, so shortly I will let you know where to get it from.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I think you picked the wrong CAI brand LOL
> 
> It is a proven fact that a CAI will increase power, not by much, but it'll still be noticeable enough.
> 
> Ok, Ryan, are you gonna post your pdf or what? I think you can now see how interested we're in seeing your DIY, so the call is yours




i looked at the AEM and the megan racing one
the piping was exactly the same except that the aem was polished and megan was powder coated

i changed teh cone filter to a K&N cone filter
make the intake louder for sure but power wise dont feel any different


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Tj, I think you're the first to claim this  wait until I get mine and dyno my car with it.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Ryan,
> .......
> Thank you for your efforts in putting this "How To" together and I believe Valboo will soon be making this a sticky topic in the "How To" thread we have here on this forum.
> ........


Already done Jalal !

Ryan, great stuff & nice work! 
--->*(your reputation has just been bumbed up by 5 points )*


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for the positive replies. I'm a sucker for praise so thanks for the flattery. I'm now motivated to do "Ryan's Oil Filter Change Pictorial". I must admit I had fun doing the document. Did anybody find any errors or such? 

There are some really good people on this board so keep the board alive!

Ryan


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, but I'd love an oil change guide! I've been thinking about doing my own this summer. I always did with my 95 civic, but haven't attempted yet with the X.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

No sarcasm involved evjm 

I took pictures during my last oil change for a pictorial. I did the CAI Pictorial first because last fall, Roger had expressed a desire for detailed instructions. I wanted feed-back on the CAI Pictorial to see if the format was appreciated and easy to understand before embarking on an other project. I should work on the Oil Change Pictorial this week. It's much shorter than the CAI install so it shouldn't take me as much time. I'll keep you posted and I'll open a new thread when it will be posted.

Ryan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Ryan, I didn't find any errors in the installation guide for the CAI and the format (including pics) was very good. I guess I will test your instructions even more when I attempt to follow them after I get a CAI 

I have done the oil filter change so many times, but never thought about doing a DIY Guide for it. Very good point indeed.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

An oil change isn't very difficult but I presume a guide would incite some people to actually try it. The hardest part is finding the filter.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*FINALLY INSTALLED*



Ryan_U said:


> No sarcasm involved evjm
> 
> I took pictures during my last oil change for a pictorial. I did the CAI Pictorial first because last fall, Roger had expressed a desire for detailed instructions. I wanted feed-back on the CAI Pictorial to see if the format was appreciated and easy to understand before embarking on an other project. I should work on the Oil Change Pictorial this week. It's much shorter than the CAI install so it shouldn't take me as much time. I'll keep you posted and I'll open a new thread when it will be posted.
> 
> Ryan


Hello Ryan (and other interested members):

FINALLY, I get the opportunity to provide "real life experience" feed-back on your CAI Pictorial. I'd easily give it a 10+ :thumbup: 

The weather finally broke here and the wife kindly agreed to let me have the X-T for several hours to do some long overdue projects, including the CAI install, which was first on the list.

I printed the pictorial so I could have it close-at-hand during the install and it now wears the X-Ts DNA (dirt). I read it thru several times last night and it "seemed" somewhat "complicated". 

However, once you get under the bonnet and actually see the various parts (as shown in Ryan's great pictures) it's a "breeze" - the instructions are clear and concise and take a very systematic approach to the install process.

If any other members have any apprehension about doing a CAI install, you can take it from me that it is not difficult at all - - once you have some instructions (mine did not come with any at all). Just follow Ryan's pictorial, in a step-by-step manner and there is no way you can go wrong  THANKS, Ryan - owe you one.

Roger


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Excellent and very detailed DIY Instructions. A Job well done mate!
> 
> ...


Jalal, it's much easier just to reuse the small, transparent stock clip. You just attach it to one of the holes on the front crossmember (behind the grille). BTW it's free :woowoo:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Terranismo, I don't think it'll be as secure as this bracket, but it is an option I guess. I have bonnet struts, so this is a non-issue for me when I get my CAI (if I get it that is)


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> Hello Ryan (and other interested members):
> 
> FINALLY, I get the opportunity to provide "real life experience" feed-back on your CAI Pictorial. I'd easily give it a 10+ :thumbup:
> 
> Roger


I'm glad it worked out fine. I guess there were no steps missing or parts that were unclear. 

Ryan


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Very MINOR points*



Ryan_U said:


> I'm glad it worked out fine. I guess there were no steps missing or parts that were unclear.
> 
> Ryan


Hi Ryan:

NOTHING missing or unclear for me. It was a breeze, albeit that I did over tighten one clamp - just got carried away !!

If I were to offer any constructive suggestions, it would be to move the *Important Notice *(in Part 2) to the front of the document with a caption like "CHECK YOUR KIT FOR ALL THE NECESSARY PARTS" *BEFORE REMOVING THE OEM SYSTEM. *

I had my kit for almost 6 months before I installed it and I read your instructions 3 times. It was only after I had the entire OEM system out, that I looked in the box and, fortunately, had all the necessary parts - including the new vacuum hose.

From an "edit" perspective - part 1, item 5 - mine had "4" metal clips. Item 11 - mine only had one screw. Neither of these 2 points have any impact on getting-the-job-done. Mention them only 'cause you asked.

Thanks again and cheers = Roger

BTW, I think the system is great. I was surprised at how "protected" the filter is in the location where it resides - I may leave it on year-round (as ValBoo does).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Bas:
> 
> The reason for this is that the bypass valve has to be installed before the MAF - using Ryan pics., this would be to the right of the MAF, where it angles downward. Additionally, if placed there, it would probably be too close to the intake filter to do the job correctly - - don't think there'd be enough time or distance for it to function before water had already passed the valve and it could then not close..........ergo, of no benefit.
> 
> ...


Roger,

As you know I received my Cosmo CAI and the AEM Bypass valve today, so am doing my homework before the installation this weekend and the first puzzle am trying to solve is the location of the bypass valve.

Cosmo Racing were the ones to recommend the AEM ByPass valve to me and confirmed it will fit and work with xtrail correctly.

They suggested I fit it before the MAF sensor (on the right side of it) and this in fact will replace one of the silicone sleeves they gave me which is fitted in that position.

I am not sure however if there will be enough room for the bypass valve to sit there without touching the body of the car or if the location of the pipe will shift because I am gonna slot the bypass valve there instead of the silicone sleeve.

Looking at the kit I have, it doesn't seem like the adapter for the MAF is held by any screws to the body of the car other than the 4 bolts connecting it to the MAF sensor itself.

Any thoughts?

Am gonna attempt this install anyway and see what happens.

I am also assuming that should the unthinkable happen and water does get through the bypass valve, it will damage the MAF sensor but that would be about it, I don't think water will reach the engine.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Jalal,
This is e*X*citing!
Good luck with your install; you'll notice a big change in the sound (& power)... I found I could hear the moment the btfy opens at 5200 rpm... nice 

As for my kit (HotShot) the 4 bolt adaptor connecting to the MAF is only supported by the piping on each side of it. The only tie point to the body is on the pipe elbow (right hand side of the picture, next to the radio fuse holder). Also through the lower hole in the body, to make the pipe fit snug, I used a rubber hose having a slice length wise and inserted on the perimeter of the hole in the body... avoids rattle as well.

Post some pictures of your install when you are finished!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc,

I am X-cited indeed and have already printed Ryan's DIY Guide and read through it in detail.

This is where am planning to position the AEM Bypass valve.



The MAF adapter will connect to it directly from one end and the pipe from the other.

This is the only available position for it, unless I cut the pipe going down to the fender in half and slot the valve in the middle of it, which I don't wanna do.

I'll keep you guy posted on how it goes.

P.S. I can't stand the look of that chopped plastic factory intake of yours mate, so am gonna send you a gift to solve your problem. hahaha


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks Marc,
> .............
> P.S. I can't stand the look of that chopped plastic factory intake of yours mate....


I know it looks kind of gimmicky  sorry.... I know I definitely have to fix that.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> This is where am planning to position the AEM Bypass valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> I know it looks kind of gimmicky  sorry.... I know I definitely have to fix that.


Hey Marc, I wasn't kidding when I said I can help, you can have the above pictured gadget if you want to, I got no use for it cause I have bonnet struts


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Roger, I'll see how I go and let you guys know. The ByPass Valve certainly looks much bigger than I thought and from what I have seen on the net in pics.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Ryan_U said:


> I'm glad it worked out fine. I guess there were no steps missing or parts that were unclear.
> 
> Ryan



Ryan,

I tried going to the site where you posted your pictorial, but the file wasn't there. Could I get a copy of this? I am considering doing this as well.

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not sure if Ryan is around but if he permits me, I have a copy of his DIY Guide which I can load on my server at the Australian X-Trail Forum for everyone to access, but I need his permission to do that.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot to ask which CAI model people are using? Just want to use the same as everyone else, as I am not one for being the first to try something. There are so many available on Ebay, which range in price from $28 to $125, the $125 being the cosmo racing model.

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Forgot to ask which CAI model people are using? Just want to use the same as everyone else, as I am not one for being the first to try something. There are so many available on Ebay, which range in price from $28 to $125, the $125 being the cosmo racing model.
> 
> Greg


Cosmo Racing and AEM are the two brands which have been popular with our QR25DE engine.

I got Cosmo.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

Please help, am stuck 

I can't find the damn second bolt to remove the factory air filter box, I have been trying to find it for the last hour or so and all I can feel with my hands is that there is a bolt under the box itself (nothing inside) and I can't get to it with a spanner.

How did you manage to remove this second bolt?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

There is no bolt under the stock air box.
It is a plastic stud or tight fitted pin... all you have to do is pull the box up towards the sky and it will pop out.

Give me 10 minutes, I will post a picture for you.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here is the link for the picture:

[img=http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/16/airboxjh8.th.jpg]

Good luck!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Here is the link for the picture:
> 
> [img=http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/16/airboxjh8.th.jpg]
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Marc, I wish I had seen this pic before spending over an hour removing the 2 bolts from the base of the air filter box bracket, only to realise that this damn thing pops-out as you stated 

This is the ONLY mistake in Ryan's DIY Guide and it is a mistake that cost me over 2 hours of back pain, swearing and nearly giving up on this whole thing, so the correction to Ryan's DIY Guide needs to clearly state that there is only ONE bolt holding the filter box in place and it need to be pulled up to release.

Other than that the DIY Guide is spot on.

I'm now proud to announce that operation Cosmo CAI with an AEM ByPass valve has been successful but VERY tricky to achieve indeed.

I ended-up using 2 completely different mounting point for the lower section of the pipe and I had to remove the battery to do that (I can't find my stereo PIN Code either  )

The Bypass valve JUST (only just) fitted behind the battery, but it is going nowhere and quite secure.

Test drive impressions....WOOOOOW !!!!!

Did I tell you it was...WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW 

Am now cursing myself for missing-out on such fun for almost 4 years since I bought the exy. Man what an awesome power and the sound is symphony to my ears 

The best sound I noticed at acceleration from stand still, then, well...it just went flying LOL

In the process of editing the pics, so I will do that a bit later, I got a headache now trying to find my stereo PIN 

Thanks for all your help and guidance guys, it was well worth every penny I paid for this set-up.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ValBoo said:


> Hi Jalal,
> This is e*X*citing!
> Good luck with your install; you'll notice a big change in the sound (& power)... I found I could hear the moment the btfy opens at 5200 rpm... nice





aussietrail said:


> ..... Man what an awesome power and the sound is symphony to my ears
> 
> The best sound I noticed at acceleration from stand still, then, well...it just went flying LOL
> ....



HAH....  I knew you would freak out about the sound & like it.

I'm glad it worked out in the end.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Mission Impossible - Mission accomplished*



aussietrail said:


> Roger,
> 
> Please help, am stuck
> 
> ...


Sorry Mate, only just logged-in......too late to help.....just goes to prove that "when the going gets tough" - "the tough get going" - good for you and congrats on a successful install.

As Mark said - knew you would love this mod - and, until your foot becomes 3 lbs lighter, you're not gonna save any gas - but you'll have lots of fun in the meantime.

Enjoy = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Aussies X-Trail CAI Version (bypass valve)*

Hi Guys,

The project of installing the Cosmo Racing CAI and AEM Bypass Valve started at 8am this morning. The weather was perfect for it. 

Already planned a head how and where am gonna fit the bypass valve, but it was a matter of putting the ideas into practice and see if it actually fits.

Started removing the stock plastic intake, hoses and the air filter box and his a problem. The *Cosmo Racing CAI DIY Guide* which is prepared by Ryan from the NissanForums (Thanks Ryan) suggested that there 2 bolts holding the air filter box in place, finding the first one was easy, but I spent the next hour or so trying to find the second bolt and I couldn't.

At the end and because I was desperate to finish this install today, I decided to remove the 2 bolts that were securing the mounting bracket of the filter box and man what a task that was.

I have now added a small note to Ryan's DIY Guide stating that there is ONE bolt to remove only.

Removing these two bolts took me about 2 hours cause I just couldn't get to them easily and had to remove the battery too.

2 hours later it was out, by that time my back was hurting like hell, my hands full of scratches and the next door neighbor could hear me swearing my head off and thought am gonna smash the exy to pieces LOL 



Taking out the resonator box in the front section of the fender was very easy and this has completed the removal process of the factory filter and intake.

Now it was time to install the CAI and I started at the throttle body and worked my way down until I got to the section where I fitted the AEM bypass valve and another small problem, the mounting points of the pipes no longer matched the holes in the body of the car where it should be mounted.

Very luckily for me and after I fiddled with the lower portion of the pipe, I managed to align it with 2 new mounting points and secured it properly in place using the rubber mounts and washers.

This is how it looked with the battery taken off.

  

Now it was time to fit the battery back and see if that bypass valve would clear it and luckily it did only just.

 

After that, it was time to fit the cone filter where the factory resonator box once lived.



One thing none of the guys who installed a CAI mentioned was a breather hose I found attached to the base of the factory filter box



I secured this breather hose with a cable tie as high as I could.

 

Plugged in the MAF sensor harness and turned on the engine and WOW! what an awesome sound indeed.

Revved it up as hard as I can and my son came out running from the house saying that it sounds so cool LOL 

Put everything back in place, the splash guard and the left wheel which I have taken off earlier and this is the end result.

  

Took it for a test drive and what can I say...mate, bring on that GT and lets see if it can match my exy. hahahaha 

Amazing is a good word to describe it and the acceleration has improved considerably to what I already had in terms of power with the Hi-Tech system.

Not sure if it's just my imagination but I felt that even idling was MUCH smoother than before.

All that and I haven't even re-set the ECU, so am expecting it to get even better when I reset the ECU tomorrow.

I believe this is the first time an exy was fitted with a CAI and Bypass valve and the project is a success.

Worth considering for those of you KW/HP seekers and money well spent.

I am extremely happy with the performance, the looks and the sound of it  

BTW: I finished at 2pm


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Jalal,
Thanks for the info and pics. Now I will look at getting a CAI myself. Looks great.

Greg


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I went to review how to reset the ECU and was not able to link to the "how to" steps. Can anyone shed some light?

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Oreo said:


> I went to review how to reset the ECU and was not able to link to the "how to" steps. Can anyone shed some light?
> 
> Greg


Hi Greg,

I have updated the "How to" with the most recent link to the ECU Reset DIY. Try again and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have a question to those of you running with a CAI.

It has been almost 4 weeks since I have been running with the CAI and made the following (not so good observations) and was wondering if you're experiencing the same.

1. My fuel economy got affected and am not considering the first tank of fuel where I was all excited and drove it like I stole it. The 2nd and 3rd fuel tank with normal type of driving returned an FC of 11.3LT/100kms and 11.1LT/100kms. This up from my usual 10.5LT/100kms in the same driving conditions.

2. The exy is REALLY sluggish between 2000RPM and 3000RPM and there is barely any power during acceleration in that RPM range. As soon as it hits 3000RPM it shoots off like a rocket and the power increase is VERY noticeable while in motion.

I am suspecting a very poor quality of the pod filter supplied to be the cause of this, it seems am not getting enough air-flow, which in turn would explain the increased FC.

The supplied filter has a closed base and the way it is positioned inside the fender, only less than half of the filter base is exposed.

The second cause of the air restriction could actually be the bypass valve. AEM clearly stated in the installation instructions that using the bypass valve will reduce power gains, but only slightly. The sluggish performance of the exy is way too much to be caused by the bypass valve.

I am thinking of changing to an open base K&N filter to increase airflow, but was wondering if any of you has experienced the same in that RPM range.

My city type of driving is almost always in that RPM range and it really starting to piss me off and I could only feel the power when I hit the highway.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Jalal:

As you know, the ECU adjusts the air/fuel ratio according to conditions. 

Re your change in fuel usage - could it be that the ECU has changed the ratio and is now (because of your increased air flow) adding more fuel to the mix ??

If that is the case, and it's running richer now, that would also affect performance. Are you seeing any black smoke from your tail pipe ? Sign of running too rich.

As I mentioned in our "live chat" I did not have these problems with the CAI on my other X-T.

I'd try resetting the ECU again and see if that makes any difference.

I know you're getting a K & N filter soon - perhaps that will help also.

As a last resort, I'd remove the BP Valve and see what difference, if any, that makes.

Got some "trial and error" ahead, but I'm sure it will get sorted out.

As an final thought - have a go at the "Sentra" section of this forum - lots of the guys there running CAIs on their Spec Vs and SERs - you might even copy your post over there.

Cheers and good luck with it. Keeps us posted as to the progress / outcome....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughts Roger.

I have now done the ECU reset (again) and also shortened that long vaccum hose that came with the Cosmo CAI.

Yes, I can see left-overs of black smoke on the bottom edge of the exhaust pipe, so what you're suggesting in terms of it running rich is possibly true indeed.

I will monitor the performance now, after I have done those 2 things and see how it goes.

P.S. MAF sensor is clean, no oil there.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Jalal, I share Roger's view that the CAI may be causing the oxygen sensor to read lean and consequently the ECU is compensating by dumping more fuel.

Try to ascertain if there is a leak anywhere in the intake plumbing (hissing sound and/or unsteady idling).

Once you're certain there is no leak, then try blanking off part of the airfilter element itself with some gaffer tape to 'reduce' the airflow - your flatspotting should disappear or be less obvious after this.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Update ?*

Hey Jalal:

How goes it with the CAI and minor problems ??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Roger,

Still to early to tell, but I did notice an improvement indeed as soon as I reset the ECU (again) and shortened that super long vacuum hose I had. Fuel consumption for the first tank after these little adjustments have also improved and I got 10.7LT/100kms for the last tank of fuel.

Now waiting for the K&N filter to do more tests.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Glad it's starting to sort itself out...continued use with the ECU reset and the new K & N might completely resolve the minor issue...

Cheers


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*Long time no see*

Hello,

Sorry for the long absence. I've been busy with a new baby and stuff. 

You have permission to distribute and host my guide as long as it isn't supplied by a company as their own instructions. I just don't want a company using my guide for their own commercial gain. For the rest of you guys, download as much as you want. The site I had originally hosted the file stopped hosting it... 

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Ryan, I have now uploaded the file on my server at the Aussie Forum so it can be accessible to all. It was a great help when I did my CAI install and I have made a couple of additions/comments to it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Maila (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi can I ask you for your famous tutorial? Thank you


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Maila said:


> Hi can I ask you for your famous tutorial? Thank you


Go to the Australian X-Trail Forum and then click on "Technical" and you will find a link to the DIY Guides, which includes the CAI Tutorial.


----------



## Maila (Feb 29, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> Go to the Australian X-Trail Forum and then click on "Technical" and you will find a link to the DIY Guides, which includes the CAI Tutorial.


Thank's but I cannot find it? I might be dumass. But nothing about CAI


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Maila said:


> Thank's but I cannot find it? I might be dumass. But nothing about CAI


My apologies. I forgot to link it to the DIY Guides section. It is now there. have a look again. (titled "Ryan's CAI DIY Guide")


----------



## GabrielBB (Aug 10, 2020)

Ryan_U said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've finished my CAI installation pictorial. I was wondering where I could post the 3 meg PDF so that people could link to it. If anybody wants to host it, please contact me.
> 
> ...


Sorry Ryan, what is CAI?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Cold Air Intake


----------

